# solid core phenolic panel for my table top



## almosta7ftr (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello everyone- new guy to the forum here. 
I've got it in my head to use some solid core phenolic panel for my next router table top. I got this idea after a recent visit to a public men's room. The partitions were made of the solid core phenolic panel which seemed to be very stable, flat, tough and slick, not to mention kind of a cool steely gray color. 
I found a source for this material at a website for the restroom partitions, but I was wondering if anyone else out there had the same idea and found some panels that were left overs or scraps. This is expensive stuff and I find as much satisfaction in finding a good deal as I do in making a good project. I am in the Denver Colorado USA area if that helps.

Thanks for any thoughts or suggestion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dirk

Some of my router tables are 3/4" thick phenolic tops, it's great stuff..

Amazon.com: CMT 999.500.02 Industrio Router Table System with Precision Fence, Phenolic Insert&#133;

========



almosta7ftr said:


> Hello everyone- new guy to the forum here.
> I've got it in my head to use some solid core phenolic panel for my next router table top. I got this idea after a recent visit to a public men's room. The partitions were made of the solid core phenolic panel which seemed to be very stable, flat, tough and slick, not to mention kind of a cool steely gray color.
> I found a source for this material at a website for the restroom partitions, but I was wondering if anyone else out there had the same idea and found some panels that were left overs or scraps. This is expensive stuff and I find as much satisfaction in finding a good deal as I do in making a good project. I am in the Denver Colorado USA area if that helps.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts or suggestion.


----------



## almosta7ftr (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks BJ. This latest router table (actually more of a cart since it will be enclosed with drawer storage and lockable casters) is on the large side - the top will be 48l"x 32w" and suppported by a welded steel sub frame. 
Where are you at in Colorado?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dirk

I'm in Littleton ,mile North East of C470..and Wadsworth.. 

=====




almosta7ftr said:


> Thanks BJ. This latest router table (actually more of a cart since it will be enclosed with drawer storage and lockable casters) is on the large side - the top will be 48l"x 32w" and suppported by a welded steel sub frame.
> Where are you at in Colorado?


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

almosta7ftr said:


> Hello everyone- new guy to the forum here.
> I've got it in my head to use some solid core phenolic panel for my next router table top. I got this idea after a recent visit to a public men's room. The partitions were made of the solid core phenolic panel which seemed to be very stable, flat, tough and slick, not to mention kind of a cool steely gray color.
> I found a source for this material at a website for the restroom partitions, but I was wondering if anyone else out there had the same idea and found some panels that were left overs or scraps. This is expensive stuff and I find as much satisfaction in finding a good deal as I do in making a good project. I am in the Denver Colorado USA area if that helps.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts or suggestion.


I've had theis same thought (using partitions) but mine ended with "I wonder where someone is demo'ing an office building". After seeing the price of phenolic sheet goods, I decided I didn't really need it. By the way, what is your partition source?


----------



## almosta7ftr (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in responding - I rarely have access to a computer that will let me on this site - my home computer is always occupied by the general and our squad.

Good to meet you BJ- we'er practically neighbors, I down in HR - the "ant farm"


RMJ60 - I don't have a source for the phenolics - and I sure won't be paying retail, they sure are proud of that stuff. There is an auction house in north Denver that sells a lot of reclaimed construction type stuff, you might see if there is something similar in your area.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

There is one listed on eBay right now for $35.00 plus shipping It's not the size you wanted, but the price it right. I calculated it to weigh about 34 lbs, and cost about $45.00 for shipping, so it may not be worth it with shipping.

Do an eBay search for "router top phenolic" and it should be the only one.

Darrin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's a good price, but it looks like it's setup for the OP plate (11" x 11") and that's to bad it's not setup for a standard plate (9" x 12" ) 

Router Top Phenolic - eBay (item 220663391372 end time Oct-01-10 19:12:20 PDT)

==========



darrink said:


> There is one listed on eBay right now for $35.00 plus shipping It's not the size you wanted, but the price it right. I calculated it to weigh about 34 lbs, and cost about $45.00 for shipping, so it may not be worth it with shipping.
> 
> Do an eBay search for "router top phenolic" and it should be the only one.
> 
> Darrin


----------



## oldhippie1951 (Oct 1, 2010)

almosta7ftr said:


> Hello everyone- new guy to the forum here.
> I've got it in my head to use some solid core phenolic panel for my next router table top. I got this *idea* after a recent visit to a public men's room. The partitions were made of the solid core phenolic panel which seemed to be very stable, flat, tough and *slick*, not to mention kind of a cool steely gray color.
> I found a source for this material at a website for the restroom partitions, but I was wondering if anyone else out there had the same idea and found some panels that were left overs or scraps. This is expensive stuff and I find as much satisfaction in finding a good deal as I do in making a good project. I am in the Denver Colorado USA area if that helps.


I thought the only people that got "ideas" in restrooms were politicians. And, as far as these panels being slick, I would have thought they would be *sticky*!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> That's a good price, but it looks like it's setup for the OP plate (11" x 11") and that's to bad it's not setup for a standard plate (9" x 12" )
> 
> Router Top Phenolic - eBay (item 220663391372 end time Oct-01-10 19:12:20 PDT)
> 
> ==========


Not sure it is Bob - looking at the second and third pic (looks like same pic posted twice) it appears to be rectangular. Guess the only way to be sure would be to e-mail the guy.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

I know the eBay auction ended already, but I'm not sure if it sold or not. I had ask him the size of the opening before the auction ended, and he just now replied. This is what he said:

"These are the same openings as the Jointech Smart Lift. I think it is 9 1/4" X 11 3/4" I am not able to measure them at this time. Also the same size as the Jessup Router Lift."


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

He must have re-listed it because it's still there. 29 days left.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think he has more than one for sale, he using two of them in his shop..
Plus he has a plane for sale 70.000.oo just in case you need one 
===========


----------

